# IVF Wales - Treatment Planning - help?? :)



## Sparkle_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey I'm a new to all of this, so hoping someone can help  
We have an appt for 29th July for treatment planning (Yey!!!) what exactly do we do at this appt? Work out dates/blood tests etc?? How long then do we wait until we actually start tx? 

Thank you


----------



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

Hi Sparkle

It depends on if you have had all the blood tests they need. I had to have my AMH levels done so I had that blood test and then had to go back in 2 weeks for the results.

And I had to re-do my conset forms as they were out of date, but as I to come back for results got to take them home to complete, but you may not need to complete these again.

Then they will do a scan to check everything looks OK and normal and then discuss start dates and what injections you will be on first and a lesson on administering and then it's waiting for the cycle to get round to the right time.

Hope this helps but anything else just ask. I may not be able to answer all questions as this is my 1st tx cycle myself, but there are loads of friends on here who will


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi we had bloods last summer, been told by ivf Wales we could be waiting till after this Xmas told we were waiting for planning.


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Sparkle,

It shouldn't be long (often feels like forever!) It really depends on how full the lists are. Our treatment was slightly different as it was DE but both times we started treatement within a month. I was out of sync with my donor first time so ended up doing FET a fortnight later than planned. Second time (FET) there was only 3 weeks between planning appointment and transfer.
Best of luck with everything! 

Indigo x


----------

